# Left Leo & Shane alone...this happened....



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Just kidding! (Although I did smell the slight scent of cigars and our gin supply diminished a bit).....It went great! Trust is golden! No accidents, no damage! And it only took 18 months  



Now we set the Christmas tree up...I hope it doesn't turn into a Saturday Night Live skit 






(picture: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51LFW9iAPKL._SX425_.jpg)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the picture and Congratulations to you ,Leo and Shane. I've had multiple SNL moments over the years with our pups.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!Ever see that meme on Facebook about the Christmas tree that fainted?That would be my pack!We don't attempt a tree any more!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

That's funny. Tessa would also have National Geographic on, preferably featuring wild animals.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

"You... you said you wouldn't be home 'til 5."


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

We "secured" the tree this year. It worked this week so we shall see if it holds up for week 2. 








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------

